# My "new" scrollsaw



## AndyT (24 Feb 2013)

Hi all

I mostly post in General Woodworking or Hand Tools, but there isn't a section for Foot Tools, so this ought to be the right place.

I've followed an impulse and bought myself a secondhand scroll saw on ebay. I just couldn't resist the fancy foliage work!

It will need a bit of an overhaul, but having had a good look at it, that will just be a question of dismantling, cleaning, greasing and putting it back together again. I've already sent off for some new 3/16" round leather belting. (Any tips on the best way to fix the little wire hook so the end doesn't just tear out?)

Here it is - it's a Trump Brothers Fleetwood no 3, made in Wilmington, Delaware, probably in the 1880s:


















I'll show a lot more pictures later as I bring it back into working order, and then I'll be able to show my total ignorance of scroll sawing! This won't be for a while as I am halfway through rebuilding my bench, and need to get that finished before I start playing with this new toy, but I couldn't resist putting some pictures up to show you what I have let myself in for!


----------



## Chippygeoff (24 Feb 2013)

What a beautiful scroll saw. I feel you will greatly enjoy restoring it to its former glory and you will spend many hours on it making things. I see it has variable speed, do have quick release blade clamps. Cant see you getting any vibration from it, even on full speed. Be interesting to see it again when you have finished it.


----------



## boysie39 (24 Feb 2013)

Andy , you are going to have a great time restoring your saw ,when you get the time ,what a beauty .

There is another post on here by Geoffery who was also looking for a belt so if you check it out it may be of some help . 

Thanks for showing


----------



## DIY Stew (24 Feb 2013)

That's a nice bit of kit, word of warning though, be careful as its American it will be 110v    

Stew


----------



## Lons (24 Feb 2013)

DIY Stew":1c1upo8b said:


> That's a nice bit of kit, word of warning though, be careful as its American it will be 110v    Stew



   I asume you mean 110 vlt footpower Stew - I see no motor. Is that your dry sense of humour shining through?


----------



## Lons (24 Feb 2013)

DIY Stew":1013jecl said:


> That's a nice bit of kit, word of warning though, be careful as its American it will be 110v    Stew



   I asume you mean 110 vlt footpower Stew - I see no motor. Is that your dry sense of humour shining through?

Really nice machine Andy. It will be almost to nice to use once you've renovated it.

Bob


----------



## CHJ (24 Feb 2013)

AndyT":26mizyz9 said:


> ...... I've already sent off for some new 3/16" round leather belting. (Any tips on the best way to fix the little wire hook so the end doesn't just tear out?)
> 
> ...


Done it a few times on a treadle sewing machine which is basically the same.

Splice the ends of the belt at a slight angle.

Mark the length of your hook equally spaced across the spline.

Pierce the belting with an awl.

Press hook ends through belting and fold over to close ends together with pliers.

Make sure you do not have any unnecessary twist in belting.

Did fix one with with Just CA for someone who had lost the hook and I did not have any suitable wire, was still working when I left (holiday B&B so never did know if it lasted)


----------



## Gary Morris (24 Feb 2013)

that looks lovely, looking forward to seeing it restored

Gary


----------



## Waka (24 Feb 2013)

You'll have such fun restoring, please do ome WIP's.


----------



## AndyT (24 Feb 2013)

Waka":3g4g3hq0 said:


> You'll have such fun restoring, please do some WIP's.



There may be a bit of repetitiveness ('brush the old dirt and grease off this bit ... and this bit ... also this bit...') but don't worry, I will. These saws seem to be quite rare, even in the states, and even the mighty OWWM site is a bit short on pictures and operational details.


----------



## toolsntat (24 Feb 2013)

Top marks Andy =D> =D> :mrgreen: 
I had it on watch 8) 
Give me a call if you still have the number or at least pm me yours :wink: 
These are dirt cheap for belting and supplied FREE clips
http://www.sew-europe.co.uk/access.htm

Andy


----------



## DIY Stew (24 Feb 2013)

Lons":1q8uwkeq said:


> DIY Stew":1q8uwkeq said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice bit of kit, word of warning though, be careful as its American it will be 110v    Stew
> ...


Ha ha ha glad someone can recognise my humour. I very nearly bought a similar one to restore (it was nowhere near the quality of this one, I think it was an old hobbies machine) but I bought an old Delta instead.

Congratulations on the new addition to the family, can't wait to see her in your workshop 'making things' with grandad.

Stew


----------



## Geoffrey (26 Feb 2013)

Very nice Andy look foward to seeing it done and running.

Geoff


----------

